# new equine slaughter plant



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Oregon could be the site of the latest proposed horse processing plant since Congress lifted its ban on USDA funding for horsemeat inspections.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Thats great news. I just hope we get one more in the middle of the USA. The more plants that get up and going the quicker the price of horses go up.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

YEAH!!! No more watching them have to be shipped to Canada!!!

I do feel the need to go hug my two pet horses and tell them that will never be thier fate, but for those who suffer the trips to other countries, thier problems will be over sooner, and with luck, more humanely!


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Here we go again!! lol.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

robohog said:


> Here we go again!! lol.


Exactly my thoughts. Must we really start this subject again? xD


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Thats great news. I just hope we get one more in the middle of the USA. The more plants that get up and going the quicker the price of horses go up.


Heres the "lets rile up the PETA folks" post! lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm wondering what ever became of the plans for the one in the south (missouri or arkensas or alabama, I don't remember).

A plant in Oregon doesn't do much to help the horses in my area.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

robohog said:


> Heres the "lets rile up the PETA folks" post! lol.


Why is that it is the truth. Slaughter plants get rid of the horses no one wants. It helps get the price of the Good horses up.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I'm wondering what ever became of the plans for the one in the south (missouri or arkensas or alabama, I don't remember).
> 
> A plant in Oregon doesn't do much to help the horses in my area.


I think they're looking at putting it in a different part of missouri. It's not dead yet.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I hope so. And re-reading my post, I can't believe I missed my typo on Arkansas :lol:.

I guess I was spelling phonetically.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

after watching my my horse go to the meat man at auction I cant support it but i dont have reasons to be against it. Could someone please explain to me why people support it? Just curious!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

TBstorm, just to avoid turning this into another debate, you might just go check out some of the other threads in the horse protection section. There are dozens that debate slaughter and some very detailed explanations from those of us that do support it.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok sounds good. I do not like to voice my opinion on such things as it seems to turn into one big argument. I was just curious to see is all.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My sis lives in Alberta close to the large horse venue. Every week truckloads of horses arrived from the US for the auction.Some horses will be sold to private individuals but the number of horses greatly exceeds the buyers. We know where most of those animals will wind up. At times there were 20 semi loads. Why are so many coming from the US? They're not all cripples and old ones. That is what you need to look at, not that Canada is still processing them. Canada profits by what the Americans send us. Simple economics.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ho sh*t. If that's true, do you have any idea how much risk that puts my horses under? Especially now. Please, _please_, let it not open for another year and a half!! D:


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

all of our horses went to the one in Alberta 3 years ago because we ran out of money and there were no buyers. So my perfectly healthy, strong, sound cutting and roping pony went there. When the econemy is bad in BC everyone looses horses to the meat man.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

tbstorm said:


> all of our horses went to the one in Alberta 3 years ago because we ran out of money and there were no buyers. So my perfectly healthy, strong, sound cutting and roping pony went there. When the econemy is bad in BC *everyone looses horses to the meat man*.


Nope. They choose to sell them to the meat man. Nobody "lost" thier horses to the meat man.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok yeah i guess that makes sense. I guess i felt that i lost to him because it was the only option left, but yeah we did choose that option in the end so ill admit that i was wrong.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Something disheartening that I learned was that breeders will often not reduce the price of their horses but prefer to send them to auction knowing their likely destination. This is done to prop up false values. Often the registration papers don't follow the horse so the horse can't be traced to the breeder.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you actually, personally know legitimate breeders that do this?



> Something disheartening that I learned was that breeders will often not reduce the price of their horses but prefer to send them to auction knowing their likely destination. This is done to prop up false values.


This is just not true. I am a breeder. I know many serious breeders. I do not know one that thinks this way or does this. I know several breeders that use sales for marketing, but they are the better consignment sales with $250.00 to $1000.00 consignment fees. They regularly market -- usually yearlings or 2 year olds left after buyers have picked through them -- through these sales. Since we ride and train our home-raised prospects and still have a market for good, properly trained trail and pleasure horses, we seldom use sales. Many of our friends do and most are very realistic about what they will bring at a sale after the initial shock of the big value plunge in 2007 - 2008. 

When 'supply and demand' economic laws get 'out of whack' like they have with the horse market of the last few years, there is going to be a huge excess. Five to ten years from now, when the small crops of the last 3 - 4 years and the next 3 to 4 years catch up to the market, there will be another spike in prices brought on by shortages of good, young sound trained horses and prospects. Ten years ago, breeders could not breed them fast enough to fill the great market demand. And you know what? There were still 150,000 horses a year going to slaughter houses.


----------

